# chipping my audi



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

what is the best brand of performance chip to use for my 2.8 engine?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

save your money
put intake and exhaust on that engine


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: chipping my audi (tbruneau90)*

Yeah, money down the drain. At best, you might get 10 hp, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## tbruneau90 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: chipping my audi (PerL)*

i already have an aem intake and borla exhaust what else is there to do to get more hp


----------



## DannyGangstaGTi (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: chipping my audi (tbruneau90)*

supercharge it!


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.unitronic.ca/uni/content/view/44/33/


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_save your money
put intake and exhaust on that engine

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If it's going to be a $100 to $150 maybe be worth it, but more than that... might as well save for the supercharger...








I did it on my NA 24V VR6 and the power gains are negligible. Throttle response and drivability was more noticeable.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: chipping my audi (tbruneau90)*

Yup. The only real bolt-on power gain available for these engines is the PES supercharger kit. 
Of coarse there are other methods for getting 95-100 extra hp but the cost will more than likely be over the $5000 price tag.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: chipping my audi (frankinstyn)*

I was thinking about one thing. A common trick among the older normally aspirated 5-cylinder engines, is to install the camshaft from the turbo engine. What I thought then is, would the intake cams from a 2.7T benefit the 2.8?
I can dig up the specs for both cams, but the numbers don't tell me much... If any of you know cams better than me, maybe you can tell?


----------

